# Conversion MKV pour Apple TV 2010



## Adrian G (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acquérir une Apple TV 2010, magnifique objet au passage. Seulement, voilà, j'ai une grande majorité de ma bibliothèque qui est au format mkv 720p et j'aimerais que cette bibliothèque soit accessible sur &#63743;TV. J'essaye de convertir les mkv 720p avec _HandBrake_, mais je me retrouve au final avec un fichier de 22Go alors qu'au départ il n'en faisait que 6 ainsi qu'une qualité inférieure.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire les réglages à effectuer pour obtenir un fichier optimum donc une bonne qualité et pas trop lourd non plus. _Je doute bien que le fichier est plus lourd au final._

Merci 

Adrian


----------



## kunarks (2 Novembre 2010)

Si tu as la solution je prends aussi, ça fait 10 jours que je fais des tentatives avec tous les logiciels du marché, dont handbrake, pas encore réussi une seule fois à avoir un mp4 valide ou de bonne qualité. J'ai installé Atv flash pour lire les mkv, je déconseille car ok les fichiers sont lus, mais par contre même en 720p ça lag atrocement, pas moyen de voir 10 secondes sans un lag ou une mise en cache. Par contre atv flash est parfait pour les divx et .iso ! Mais bon, on est à l'air de la HD et j'aurais aimé aussi pouvoir lire mes 720p sur ma jolie atv....


----------



## fanougym (2 Novembre 2010)

Salut, 

perso, j'utilise ce soft.
Certe payant, mais avec un résultat excellent.

Avec les valeurs suivantes, j'obtiens un film de très bonne qualité, avec un poids sensiblement équivalent au fichier original.


----------



## ubusky (2 Novembre 2010)

kunarks a dit:


> Si tu as la solution je prends aussi, ça fait 10 jours que je fais des tentatives avec tous les logiciels du marché, dont handbrake, pas encore réussi une seule fois à avoir un mp4 valide ou de bonne qualité. J'ai installé Atv flash pour lire les mkv, je déconseille car ok les fichiers sont lus, mais par contre même en 720p ça lag atrocement, pas moyen de voir 10 secondes sans un lag ou une mise en cache. Par contre atv flash est parfait pour les divx et .iso ! Mais bon, on est à l'air de la HD et j'aurais aimé aussi pouvoir lire mes 720p sur ma jolie atv....



yop,

là tu parles de l'Atv 1... dans ce cas, il faut changer la carte graphique...


----------



## kunarks (2 Novembre 2010)

ubusky a dit:


> yop,
> 
> là tu parles de l'Atv 1... dans ce cas, il faut changer la carte graphique...




tu parles de la carte crystal HD ? C'est vraiment efficace ? Si oui je commande ! 

J'attends des retours sur son efficacité !



@ Fanou, oui mais là tu sors du 2.0... dur dur pour un home cinema^^


----------



## fanougym (2 Novembre 2010)

kunarks a dit:


> @ Fanou, oui mais là tu sors du 2.0... dur dur pour un home cinema^^



Je n'ai pas de système 5.1 ...
Mais si c'était le cas, je partirais plutôt sur ces réglages...


----------



## ubusky (2 Novembre 2010)

kunarks a dit:


> tu parles de la carte crystal HD ? C'est vraiment efficace ? Si oui je commande !
> 
> J'attends des retours sur son efficacité !



oui, le nom m'avait échappé... j'ai pas d'avis perso, j'ai pas une monstre télé... mais il me semble que si tu fais une recherche sur le forum ou sur l'ami google, tu vas trouvé des avis assez bons me semble-t-il...


----------



## Nico206 (5 Novembre 2010)

fanougym a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de système 5.1 ...
> Mais si c'était le cas, je partirais plutôt sur ces réglages...



Pas bon tes réglages... 99% des Ampli ne décodent pas le AAC 5.1.
Il faut que la piste sonore soit en Dolby Digital 5.1. J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible avec le logiciel que tu cites.


----------



## AlexZen (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis également entrain de tester des logiciels.
Comment faites vous pour gérer les sous titres avec celui ci ?

Merci pour votre réponse,


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Novembre 2010)

Handbrake ne peut pas réencoder un MKV en format lisible par l'ATV? Il sort du dolby, ça je le sais.


----------



## QMeuh (8 Novembre 2010)

Voici les paramètres que j'utilise depuis un petit temps maintenant avec tout type de source HD.
4,75 mbps pour la vidéo, 160 kbps AAC pour le stéréo + une copie de la piste 5.1 lorsque présente, sans oublier (le plus important, surtout pour l'Apple TV 1st generation) de limiter les pics de débit lors des scènes d'action à 9,5 mbps.
Pour ça il faut préciser les options x264 (dans la fenêtre "Advanced") suivantes:

```
cabac=0:ref=2:me=umh:b-adapt=2:weightb=0:weightp=0:maxrate=9500:vbv-bufsize=9500
```

Et en détails 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwintin/sets/72157625338902778/


----------



## alexamo (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut Tout le monde.

J'ai également essayé Total Media Converter. Mais sur 5 mkv, il n'a bien voulu en convertir qu'un seul... Tout les autres ont terminé en "failed to convert"...

Pourtant, je n'ai même pas changé les paramètres d'encodage...

Chez vous, ca marche à tous les coups ?


----------



## Giulietta26 (15 Novembre 2010)

J'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice:

J'ai téléchargé les presets suivants permettant un encodage optimal pour les derniers iBidules avec Handbrake 0.9.4 le dernier en date pour Intel64bit:
http://lifehacker.com/5572037/handbrake-presets-for-your-new-ipad-or-iphone-4

Pour l'ATV2, avec une source .mkv en 720P ou 1080P j'opte pour le preset 720P, sans rien changer, si ce n'est prendre l'encodage audio AAC CoreAudio en Dolby ProLogic2 avec 160 kbps.  Perso ça marche nickel avec mes petit Core2Duo, le résultat est vraiment bon.


Et vive l'ATV 

PS: Location de Freddy et Astroboy le WE dernier ça marche nickel.


----------



## alexamo (15 Novembre 2010)

Merci Giulietta26
je vais tester ça tout de suite...!
Dans Handbrake, il y a déjà un preset pour apple TV. Tu l'as essayé ?


----------



## fpoil (16 Novembre 2010)

kunarks a dit:


> tu parles de la carte crystal HD ? C'est vraiment efficace ? Si oui je commande !
> 
> J'attends des retours sur son efficacité !
> 
> ...



OUI sous xbmc uniquement, la meilleure combinaison actuellement c'est xbmc dharma beta 2 / driver crystalHD r156... (je parle en novlangue désolé )

1080p même à gros débits


----------



## Giulietta26 (16 Novembre 2010)

alexamo a dit:


> Merci Giulietta26
> je vais tester ça tout de suite...!
> Dans Handbrake, il y a déjà un preset pour apple TV. Tu l'as essayé ?


De rien.

Pour répondre à ta question, non et de mémoire il me semble qu'en sortie le format image n'est pas HD 720P, mais du niveau DVD 960x540 à 30 i/s, à confirmer.

En fait je t'avoue, que la version Handbrake actuelle avec ses presets d'origine  étant sortie avant l'ATV2, j'ai supposé que le preset ATV correspondait aux exigences de l'ATV1 et que le 720P n'étant pas défini dans la règle d'encodage.

Je tiens à préciser que l'ATV1 est capable de lire du HD 1280x720 (720P) mais uniquement en 24 i/s.


Bonne soirée aux ATVistes


----------



## alexamo (17 Novembre 2010)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> J'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice:
> 
> J'ai téléchargé les presets suivants permettant un encodage optimal pour les derniers iBidules avec Handbrake 0.9.4 le dernier en date pour Intel64bit:
> http://lifehacker.com/5572037/handbrake-presets-for-your-new-ipad-or-iphone-4
> ...





Alors alors, j'ai essayé Handbreak et ça encode bien! Je suis quasi heureux maintenant car j'ai encore un problème :
l'intégration des sous titres...

J'ai essayé avec Handbreak mais ça n'a rien donné... 
J'ai essayé avec isubtitle et ca marche, les ss-titres sont bien activants ou non dans iTunes ainsi que sur l'Apple TV mais à la lecture, l'Apple TV ne lit que quelque lignes de texte avant de s'arrêter.... Et sur iTunes, tout marche bien! Les sous titres sont lus sans problème!

Alors problème de Firmware ou problème d'encodage ??

Quelqu'un a le même problème ?


----------



## Kubusiu (18 Novembre 2010)

C'est tout simple, il suffit d'utiliser une version beta de Hanbrake? à télécharger ici :
https://build.handbrake.fr/view/Nightlies/
Les dernière svn permettent d'encoder tous types de sous titres, l'AC3 passthru...
Il faut soit utiliser le profil pour Ipad, soit le profil High Profile en baissant (éventuellement, mais ça n'est pas obligatoire) la résolution à 720p


Sinon, et c'est plus simple et beaucoup plus rapide, on peut utiliser Mkvtools:
http://www.emmgunn.com/mokgvm2dvd/mokgvmhome.html pour transcoder un MKV en MP4 sans avoir à necessairement le réencoder.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (19 Novembre 2010)

QMeuh a dit:


> Voici les paramètres que j'utilise depuis un petit temps maintenant avec tout type de source HD.
> 4,75 mbps pour la vidéo, 160 kbps AAC pour le stéréo + une copie de la piste 5.1 lorsque présente, sans oublier (le plus important, surtout pour l'Apple TV 1st generation) de limiter les pics de débit lors des scènes d'action à 9,5 mbps.
> Pour ça il faut préciser les options x264 (dans la fenêtre "Advanced") suivantes:
> 
> ...



Hello !

J'ai testé ton paramétrage à partir d'un fichier mkv en 23,96 image / seconde et le résultat n'est pas bon du tout sur une AppleTV 1. Image saccadée, etc.

Perso j'encode en 2600kbps, en deux passes (mode turbo en première passe) avec une résolution max de 1280x ????. Pour le reste j'ai les mêmes réglages audio que toi, et avec ce paramétrage, la qualité est bonne, la taille du fichier acceptable et aucune saccade à l'écran.



Laurent F


----------



## fairway (24 Novembre 2010)

Avec Airplay, peut on envoyer sur l'Apple TV des films en format .avi que l'on a sur le Mac ou sur VLC Ipad par exemple ?


----------



## jeebee2009 (26 Novembre 2010)

hello
pour amener ma pierre a l'édifice
apres avoir tester handbrake et mkvtools

victoire pour Mkvtools
avec les reglage suivant dans l'onglet MP4
Video : Pass thru (generalement les MKV sont en h264 ou X264 pas besoin de reencoder)

cote Audio : AC3 (5.1)

cela permet de garder la résolution video et d'avoir une audio en 5,1

Tester et approuvé chez moi 
"encodage" tres rapide sur mon mac mini 2009 (je dirais 30 Mn max)

resultat tip top sur apple tv , son sur ampli yamaha via sortie optique

A+


----------



## j-j (27 Novembre 2010)

jeebee2009 a dit:


> hello
> victoire pour Mkvtools
> avec les reglage suivant dans l'onglet MP4
> Video : Pass thru (generalement les MKV sont en h264 ou X264 pas besoin de reencoder)
> ...


Bonjour,

Peux tu nous dire si tu as l'Apple TV 2?
J'ai tester avec MKVtools et c'est vrai que c'est pas mal du tout.
Sur mon mac pas de soucis mais depuis la MAJ de ATV 2 le film démarre au bout de 30 mns environ. Tous les films dont j'ai appliquer une extraction de vidéo au lieu de réencodage sont impacter, je n'avais pas ce soucis avant la MAJ iOS.


----------



## jeebee2009 (27 Novembre 2010)

apple Tv 2G of course


----------



## j-j (27 Novembre 2010)

Il y a bien un soucis coté Apple avec cette MAJ

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2659931&tstart=0

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2659216&tstart=15


----------



## elricodelparis (10 Décembre 2010)

http://blog.firecore.com/

La soluce est là


----------



## alexamo (11 Décembre 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Avec Airplay, peut on envoyer sur l'Apple TV des films en format .avi que l'on a sur le Mac ou sur VLC Ipad par exemple ?



Non, ne peut pas encore. Ça arrivera en janvier selon Jobs. Mais en bailleraient ton iPhone, tu peux activer cette option.


----------



## Kubusiu (19 Décembre 2010)

Kubusiu a dit:


> C'est tout simple, il suffit d'utiliser une version beta de Hanbrake? à télécharger ici :
> https://build.handbrake.fr/view/Nightlies/
> Les dernière svn permettent d'encoder tous types de sous titres, l'AC3 passthru...
> Il faut soit utiliser le profil pour Ipad, soit le profil High Profile en baissant (éventuellement, mais ça n'est pas obligatoire) la résolution à 720p
> ...



Salut, je suis contraint de revenir sur ce que je disais. Après de nombreux essais, il s'avère que certes Mkvtools marche parfaitement et est très rapide mais il arrive que le format de sortie ne respecte pas les spécifications de l'AppleTV. A savoir que la video est souvent encodée en H264 mais avec un profil trop avancé (souvent H264 profil 5.1- aucun rapport avec le son 5.1); le débit est alors trop élevé pour l'AppleTV qui va bien lire le fichier mais de façon saccadée, très peu fluide. Il est alors aussi souvent impossible d'utiliser l'avance ou retour rapide, qui plante la video. Les caractéristiques de l AppleTV permettent seulement de lire les profils de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1
Il n'y a alors pas d'autres solutions que de réencoder avec Handbrake pour avoir un profil 3.1 en sortie.


----------



## carolo18 (2 Janvier 2011)

alexamo a dit:


> Merci Giulietta26
> je vais tester ça tout de suite...!
> Dans Handbrake, il y a déjà un preset pour apple TV. Tu l'as essayé ?



salut 
tu l'as vue ou le preset appletv??

et surtout dans le topic il et dit que l'on ne peut pas lire des .avi ou mkv vant de mac, ...donc en fait ce que l'on peux lire comme film depuis son mac c'est seulement ce qu il y a dans la bibliotheque itunes !!! est ce que c'est bien ca??

et que si on veux voir un film en .mkv 5.1 il faut le reencoder pour qu il puisse etre lu par itunes??

si quelqu un peux me confirmer ce que je dit ca m'avancerais je vais recevoir mon appletv et tout mes films sont des bluray converti en.MKV 5.1 donc illisible sur itunes je me sert donc de xbmc qui apparament fonctionne sur appletv1 mais pas sur la 2


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Janvier 2011)

Voici un copier-coller d'une réponse que j'ai postée sur un autre sujet en sachant que le preset AppleTV de Handbrake n'est pas satisfaisant AMHA, car l'encodage ne se fait pas en 720p :


En ce qui concerne la procédure à suivre pour encoder un MKV complexe HD en fichier m4v 720p, ma réponse ne sera valable que si vous êtes sur Mac. Ayant quitté l'univers de Micro$oft il y a 8 ans, je ne connais plus les logiciels qui tournent sous Windows...

*1- Fichier MKV 1080p DTS :*

-> _Ouvrir le fichier avec VLC._
     puis Menu "Fenêtre" -> "Informations sur le média" -> Onglet "détail des
     codecs"
       C'est ici qu'on repère le nom des pistes du fichier MKV et leur
       rôle (fichier ST, pistes audio DTS ou AC3 etc.).
Attention ! VLC numérote les pistes à partir de 0 alors que IMkvExtract les numérote à partir de "1". Ainsi par exemple la piste de ST français numérotée 4 dans VLC sera en réalité la 5ème piste dans iMkvExtract à extraire...

-> _Ouvrir le fichier MKV avec iMKVExtract_.
     Pour extraire tout ce dont on va avoir besoin pour créer notre fichier m4v.
     Bref, on extrait ici les pistes audio DTS (qu'on va réencoder en AC3) et les
fichiers ST (qu'on incorporera dans Handbrake).
     Repérez ici le type de format de sous-titre ; le plus souvent UTF-8

-> _On utilise le logiciel DTS to AC3 convertor._
     Uniquement sur les pistes audio DTS pour les transformer en pistes AC3

-> _On Remuxe le tout avec Mkvtoolnix._
A partir du fichier MKV initial, en y ajoutant les pistes Audio AC3 converties en enlevant les pistes DTS correspondantes.
Prenez soin de bien identifier les pistes audio ("Français" pour la piste audio AC3 française, etc. et de remettre les bons paramètres recopiés de la piste DTS correspondante) avant de remuxer le tout.
Une fois le remuxage terminé, on vérifie à l'aide de VLC que tout est OK dans ce nouveau fichier MKV (présence des bonnes pistes audio, bonne synchronisation image/son en visionnant plusieurs courts extraits, etc.).

-> _On encode avec__ HandBrake 0.9.4._
     On utilise ce nouveau fichier MKV contenant  ces pistes audio AC3
      On choisit le réglage dans Preset "AppleTV" qu'on personnalise comme suit :

Onglet vidéo :
- Average bitrate 2600 kbps
- 2 pass encoding
- Turbo first pass

Onglet Audio :
Vous pouvez incorporer 4 pistes audio, dont deux obligatoirement en Stéréo ou Dolby Prologic 2
Dans l'idéal vous aurez :
-> French AC3 / AAC (Core Audio) / D Prologic 2 / 48Khz / 160kbps
-> French AC3 / AC3 Passthru / AC3 Passthru / -- / --
-> English AC3 / AAC (Core Audio) / D Prologic 2 / 48Khz / 160kbps
-> English AC3 / AC3 Passthru / AC3 Passthru / -- / --
Les pistes en rouge sont indispensables, n'essayez pas de vous en passer. Les noms de ces pistes dépendent directement du nom des pistes audio du fichier MKV (d'où l'importance de ne pas les avoir affublées de noms bizarres précédemment).

Onglet subtitle :
C'est ici que vous incorporez vos pistes de ST. Ne choisissez jamais deux fois la même langue dans le menu "SRT language". Handbrake écraserait la seconde piste par la première. Le format le plus fréquent est UTF-8

Paramétrage "Picture Setting" :
Décochez l'option Anamorphic en la mettant sur "none"
Choisissez une résolution de *1280* x ????. Le plus important étant de ne pas dépasser la valeur de "1280"...

Pour ne pas avoir à recommencer ce paramétrage à chaque encodage, vous pouvez aussi le sauvegarder en cliquant sur "+" au bas de la fenêtre "Preset"

Puis lancez l'encodage qui prend... un temps certain  !

J'ai testé "quelques" paramétrages "Handbrake" et c'est ceux que j'indique ci-dessus qui sont le plus efficaces (rapport taille de fichier / qualité d'image), le plus universel (ça fonctionne sur iPod touch, iPad, iPhone 4G, AppleTV 1, AppleTV 2 et ordinateur) avec un fluidité d'image parfaitement conservée et aucun bug d'affichage...


C'est aussi avec cette méthode que vous pourrez encoder des fichiers m4v VO-VF avec deux pistes de ST (ST Français Forcé et ST Français par exemple)...

*2- Pour tous les autres fichiers vidéos non MKV
*
Il suffit de les ouvrir avec HandBrake, de paramétrer comme indiqué ci-dessus, et ça roule !



Bon courage !



Laurent F


----------



## alexamo (3 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Voici un copier-coller d'une réponse que j'ai postée sur un autre sujet en sachant que le preset AppleTV de Handbrake n'est pas satisfaisant AMHA, car l'encodage ne se fait pas en 720p :
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne la procédure à suivre pour encoder un MKV complexe HD en fichier m4v 720p, ma réponse ne sera valable que si vous êtes sur Mac. Ayant quitté l'univers de Micro$oft il y a 8 ans, je ne connais plus les logiciels qui tournent sous Windows...
> ...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (3 Janvier 2011)

alexamo a dit:


> pour faire simple et rapide, j'utilise la beta svn3680 x86_64 (2010111801) de Handbrake.
> Elle dispose d'un preset pour Apple TV qui est effectivement obsolète mais tu pourras ajouter un preset pour Apple TV2 et ipad qui conviennet parfaitement à la nouvelle Apple TV et que tu trouveras sur cette page : http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/BuiltInPresets A ajouter dans la fenetre "Toggle Presets" de Handbrake




Ben j'ai (déjà) essayé cette build avec le preset AppleTV d'origine*, et ces fichiers sont incompatibles avec l'AppleTV 1 et/ou ils ne sont plus en 720p...

Ayant déjà vécu il y a qques temps une (très) douloureuse expérience avec des fichiers m4v encodés avec un version beta de HandBrake (qui sont ensuite devenus incompatibles avec une mise à jour de l'OS de l'AppleTV 1), je préfère rester prudent...

Très Bonne Année également !



Laurent F


* Je vais réessayer avec le nouveau preset que tu proposes...


----------



## Thane (4 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Juste pour info, HandBrake vient de sortir en version 0.95 et inclut des réglages prédéfinis pour l'atv2.


----------



## carolo18 (6 Janvier 2011)

re salu

bon jai trouvé le preset apple tv jai donc converti mon mkv 5.1 avec le preset apple tv et surprise ca fonctionne impec chez moi après conversion 
j'importe mon m4V dans itunes puis le li sur l'appletv2 et c nickel

je vous en dirais plus après d'autres conversion...

par contre apparemment impossible de modifier l'image ou le cover si vous préférez ca aurait été quand même mieux que la jaquette s'affiche aussi comme pour la musique, mais peut être y a t'il une solution pour ca aussi??


----------



## carolo18 (6 Janvier 2011)

bon apres quelques conversion et essais jai donc converti des mkv en m4v en gardant la meme poid par exemple pour avatar qui a l'origine chez moi fait13GO, jai donc gardé 13GO ...

par contre jai essayé plusieurs chose,

avec le preset appletv2 on sort en 1280X568 c'est deja trés bien, mais j'en voulais un peu plus donc pour du hd et jai poussé jusqu au preset "high profile" et la on converti donc en 1920X800 enfin ca depend de la source bien sur chez moi elle et aussi en 1920X800 

et donc ca marche impec aucune lenteur le film et parfait on dirait un bluray c'est le pied, et tout ca du mac vers l'apple tv...

le seul truc en high profile dans l'audio, il faut remettre les parametre de l'appletv2 qui est...
ac3/6chanel discret/bitrate aU MAXI A 640kbps

et voila je peux donc profiter de mes film sans passer par xbmc sur mon apple tv2 c'est cool!!

seul hic la conversion!!!! qui et certe un peu longue enfin moins de deux heure mais bon si je doit faire ca pour tout mes films suis pas sorti de l'auberge"lol"

enfin ca marche c'est deja ca!!


----------



## specialized (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelque soit votre modèle d'_AppleTV_, il vous faut connaître les _formats (codecs)_ et _extension de fichier compatibles_ des conteneurs, à envoyer ou stocker pour lecture sur votre boite à images.

L'exportation devra, alors, se faire en optimisant le format *Vidéo* et *Audio*.

Nota : Préférer les modes *p*rogressifs de type *720/25p/50p* pour nous autres européens (_PAL_), *30p/60p* pour les autres (_NTSC_), pour les écrans de type HD, pour la simple définition, encore sur des écrans cathodiques (si si ça existe encore !) les modes entrelacés de type 576i par exemple (*i*nterlaced).

Exemple :
*Formats vidéo pris en charge par AppleTV de 2010* 


Vidéo au format H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde,  profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec audio au format AAC-LC  jusqu'à 160 kbit/s par canal, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v,  .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo au format MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbit/s, 640 x 480 pixels,  30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio au format AAC-LC jusqu'à  160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbit/s, 1 280 x  720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo  PCM au format de fichier .avi
 *Formats audio pris en charge*


HE-AAC (V1), AAC (16 à 320 kbit/s), AAC protégé (iTunes  Store), MP3 (16 à 320 kbit/s), MP3 VBR, Audible (formats 2, 3 et 4),  Apple Lossless, AIFF et WAV ; intercommunication du son surround Dolby  Digital 5.1
A+


----------



## carolo18 (11 Janvier 2011)

pour l'audio je suis effectivement en aac mais pour le bitrate je suis a 748kpbs


----------



## Laurent Fignon (11 Janvier 2011)

Le rappel des formats supportés par les différents iBidules est en effet important, tout comme il est tout aussi primordial de tenir compte du fichier à partir duquel on encode.

Ainsi, il est impossible d'obtenir un m4v en 720p de bonne qualité et compatible avec une AppleTV 1 à partir d'un fichier MKV en 720p (ou même 1080p) si ce dernier est en 30i/seconde (alors que l'AppleTV1 ne supporte pas les 30i/s dans le format 720p). Toute modification du nombre d'images par seconde lors de la conversion avec HandBrake se traduit par un fichier m4v très saccadé en tout cas sur toutes les tentatives que j'ai pu faire)...


[/COLOR]





carolo18 a dit:


> seul hic la conversion!!!! qui et certe un peu longue enfin moins de deux heure mais bon si je doit faire ca pour tout mes films suis pas sorti de l'auberge"lol"



Content que vous ayez trouvée une solution qui vous satisfasse... Effectivement le temps de conversion est un peu long... mais on s'y fait... ou alors on achète un MacPro bien burné  !



Laurent F


----------



## carolo18 (14 Janvier 2011)

ben pour etre burné le mien il et burné "lol" jai un coreI7 2,8MHZ 8GIGA de memoire donc c'est burné quand meme!!! apres je dit long c'est pas toute la journée"lol" ca prend un bonne heure pour un fichier de 20GO mkv en m4v


----------

